# Android headunit?



## dave_j (Jul 6, 2011)

The RNS-E in my car died so I started looking around for options and came across this Android based one. I'm like the ability to run the Torque Pro app to my bluetooth odb2 reader, and it looks very similar to the rns-e button layout. 
Does anyone have any experience with these units? I'd love to hear feedback on this or other options. 

http://www.jewellet.com/Audi-A6-DVD-Player/Audi-A6-Navigation-System











Side note, is there anyone who I can send my rns-e to for a rebuild or anything, or is it one of those things when it dies, it just dies?
This thread sort of explains what happened to the unit, I took it apart and check the ribbon cable and it looked like it was making good connections but that was about as far as I ended up going.


----------

